

Please don’t bring your parents to work with you - rg81
http://robertgreiner.svbtle.com/please-dont-bring-your-parents-to-work-with-you

======
TamDenholm
If i was interviewing someone and they brought their parent to the interview,
(assuming they are legally an adult) i'd immediate ask them to leave, because
they're clearly unfit to deal with the world. Sometimes you just gotta stand
on your own two feet, and your first job interview is one of those times.

~~~
cweaver
Bingo. Someone like that simply couldn't be taken seriously.

------
timw6n
American HNers, is this really a thing in the US?

As a so-called "millenial" in the UK, I just can't imagine myself, or any of
my peers, actually bringing parents into job interviews.

Surely there's something wrong if, after 4 years of college, people are so
unprepared to stand on their own two feet.

~~~
cleverjake
I have never heard of it either, nor could I imagine anyone I know doing it. I
have heard of people doing it with their first rental, never a job though.

~~~
coffeeyesplease
Yeah but first rental its completely different. You are the client. You are
paying for something, a second opinion might come handy or maybe your dad is
there to help paint the walls afterwards. A job interview its about you, you
and you. Who you are and what you can do. I can't believe this is a thing :)

------
a3n
I've never seen or heard of this 1st or 2nd hand. I've heard of hearing about
it, but only in blog posts. I'm sure it's been done, but I doubt if it's a
thing.

If it happened to me ... I don't know. I guess I'd let it play out, out of
fascination and curiosity. You never know when you might learn something.

------
RougeFemme
Several years ago, I remember reading - in a number of articles - that some
companies were actually changing their interviewing and on-boarding procedures
to accommodate parents. I couldn't believe it and hoped it was a satirical
take on the American "helicopter parents". But after reading a number of
articles and anecdotes, I had to accept that it was true. And that these were
companies I'd never want to work for.

I'm so glad that the pendulum never swung all the way over and is, in fact,
swinging back away from that. I recently read of a hiring a manager who
rescinded a job offer after the candidate's mother called to inquire seating
arrangements and benefits.

------
tzs
NPR had a good story, "Helicopter Parents Hover in the Workplace", back in
early 2012, about parents thrusting themselves into their adult children's
work lives by doing things like applying for jobs for the child, calling the
employer to ask for raises for the child, and coming to interviews with the
child [1].

[1] [http://www.npr.org/2012/02/06/146464665/helicopter-
parents-h...](http://www.npr.org/2012/02/06/146464665/helicopter-parents-
hover-in-the-workplace)

------
joejohnson
I'm skeptical that this is a real phenomenon. Maybe it happened in a few
highly publicized cases, but I have never heard of anything like this.

~~~
rg81
Yeah. It's definitely rare, but companies are starting to trend towards a more
parent centered workplace. I think most companies doing these types of things
now are early adopters of an upcoming trend.

~~~
cweaver
parent centered workplace? Surely, you jest.

------
zura
Funny, but it might be helpful for things like salary negotiations.

~~~
pavel_lishin
It would certainly help the interviewer reject the interviewee. "Sorry, I
can't afford to pay two salaries. Oh, your parents won't be coming to work
along with you? Then why are they here, now?"

~~~
zura
It might be a good filter for the other side as well - one most likely won't
want to work for the "company" which can't afford to pay two salaries.

